# So I want to take down some tree limbs...



## ngsmith (May 9, 2014)

Hi All,

First off, this is an amazing forum with what looks to be a ton of useful information.

To my question: As part of a research project I am doing this summer, I will need to get access to upper canopy tree leaves in large, mature forests. Unfortunately many of the areas I need to access are remote and not accessible by vehicle. So, my first thought was to use a shotgun to "clip" my leaves; however, a colleague of mine asked why don't I just use a slingshot. For whatever reason, this didn't occur to me, but after giving it more thought, a slingshot could be ideal (easier to carry, less trouble getting permission to shoot, etc.). Unfortunately, I have not shot a slingshot since I was a kid and judging by this forum and other sites, it looks like the technology has advanced in the past 20 years.

So my question is: Do you have any suggestions on slingshots (makes, models, templates, etc.) that could be used for doing some tall tree "clipping"? The accuracy does not matter as much as the ability to reach the tops of trees that may be up to 100 feet and power to sever a small branch.

Again, I am very much a novice, so any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

flat bands with marbels whene we hunt squrrils they go to the top of some tall trees and we bring limbs down all the time.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Also a good solid 40 cal lead ball will bring those limbs down for sure, with some flat Tbg


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Personally, I would use the largest ammo possible, best chance for a hit at that distance, with a good power spread.. unless you're MJ, treefork, or Bill Hays, better to use something bigger, ie marbles.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd use joerg spraves witch be-header 

LOL

I'd say just use a handgun, a shotgun would actually be easier.

I'd take a assortment of shells, deer slugs for the bigger branches, 12 gauge etc etc

If you do want to use a slingshot, go ahead. It would just be quicker and less physical effort to use a shotgun


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Whenever I shoot into trees, leaves are bound to be falling down. Don't know how much it damages them as I never go look at the leaves. But will it bring down leaves and small branches? Yes. I once shot at this starling in a tree but it went a little low and to the right and the rock actually broke the stick that it was on. So just get a slingshot and shoot up into the trees. You WILL get something.


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

Taurus Judge Poly model lol lightweight and shoots shotgun shells. Although a song shot would be more fun. What about ammo that breaks apart mid flight, a wad of shot??


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd say pretty much anything will work for you as long as it has the power to fling a rock far enough upwards. Rocks for ammo would be ideal as they are free, destructive and accuracy won't really matter.

Any cheap wire-frame hammer-grip with heavy tubes will do it. Just choose the gravel size that soaks up the power and shoot lots of them into the canopy.


----------



## ngsmith (May 9, 2014)

Lots of great suggestions. Thanks much everyone!


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Use a wrist brace slingshot. It is note powerful, and more accurate. Since you are a not a seasoned shooter you are better off with the mist stable and helpful shooter. There are many options. Mt favorite is the Dankung universal sniper. They have a smaller version called agile sniper. You have to experiment with ammo. I think large marbles will do the trick.


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Use a wrist brace slingshot. It is note powerful, and more accurate. Since you are a not a seasoned shooter you are better off with the mist stable and helpful shooter. There are many options. Mt favorite is the Dankung universal sniper. They have a smaller version called agile sniper. You have to experiment with ammo. I think large marbles will do the trick.


----------

